#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT Befund - Übersetzung für Laien >

## F.Schlaukeks

Habe seit längerem starke Schmerzen (LWS) und Physio sowie Spritzen und sonstige Schmerzmittel helfen nicht mehr.  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): 
Der Befund meines MRT lautet folgendermaßen: normale Lordose, flache linkskonvexe Einstellung. Verdacht auf lumbosakrale Übergangsanomalie mit Lumbalisation von S1. In T2 signalgeminderte, nicht wesentlich höhengeminderte Bandscheiben bei L4-S1. L4/5 leichte Linkstorsion. Flache bilaterale Protusion, L5-Wurzelkontakt links intraspinal. L5/S1: deutliche dorsale/bilaterale Protusion mit dorsomedianer, nach cranial gerichteter Prolapskomponente, S1 Wurzelirritationbeidseits intraspinal. relativ enger Spinalkanal bei kurzen Pedikeln und beginnender Hypertrophie der Ligamenta flava, linksbetont, und der Facettengelenke. :shy_5new: 
Wer kann mir das übersetzen?  :Huh?:

----------


## Christiane

Tu ich doch gern: 
LWS: Lendenwirbelsäule 
normale Lordose: sie ist normal gekrümmt, kein Hohlkreuz 
flache linkskonvexe Einstellung: in der Aufsicht von hinten ist die Wirbelsäule leicht nach links gebogen (=Skoliose) Das haben viele Menschen, bei einem Winkel unter 10° ist das nichts Schlimmes. 
lumbosakrale Übergangsanomalie: im Übergang von der LWS zum Steißbein gibt es eine Fehlstellung. 
Lumbalisation von S1: der obere Anteil des Steißbeines ist nach vorn gekippt 
T2: die Wirbelsäule + die von ihr innervierten Gebiete werden in Segmente eingeteilt. T2 ist das Gebiet zwischen den unteren Lendenwirbeln. 
signalgeminderte Bandscheiben: durch erhöhten Druck sind sie nicht mehr so durchlässig bzw behindern die umliegenden Strukturen in der Infoübertragung. 
L4 - S1: 4. Lendenwirbel bis 1. Sakralwirbel (am Kreuzbein) 
Linkstorsion: Verdrehung der Wirbel nach links. Das hängt mit der Skoliose zusammen. 
bilaterale Protrusion: leichte Bandscheibenvorwölbung nach beiden Seiten (noch kein echter Vorfall, quasi ein "Mini-Vorfall)  
L5-Wurzelkontakt links intraspinal: die Bandscheibe des 5. Lendenwirbel drückt auf den austretenden Nerv.  
L5-S1 dorsal-bilaterale Protrusion mit dorsomedianer cranial gerichteter Prolapskomponente: beidseitige (leichtere?)Vorwölbung der Bandscheibe zwischen 5. Lendenwirbel und Kreuzbein, gleichzeitig nach hinten/oben verschoben --> in diese Richtung etwas deutlicher verschoben als zur Seite. 
S1 Wurzelirritation intraspinal: die darüber austretenden Nerven werden innerhalb der Wirbelsäule gereizt (durch erhöhten Druck durch die Bandscheiben) --> sie reagieren mit Schmerzen, Kribbeln, Taubheitsgefühlen etc. 
enger Wirbelkanal: das Innere des Wirbel, dort wo das Rückenmark durchläuft, ist verengt. 
Hypertrophie der Ligamenta flava: Verdickung bzw Vergrößerung der Bänder, die die Wirbelsäule zusammenhalten (links stärker als rechts) 
Facettengelenke: das sind die kleinen Gelenkflächen, die jeweils den oberen + unteren Wirbel miteinander verbinden und eine gewisse Beweglichkeit (vor + zurück) ermöglichen. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## F.Schlaukeks

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Übersetzung. Ich bin zwar in physiotherapeutischer Behandlung, aber etwas unzufrieden, da die Schmerzen trotz Tramadol und Physio immernoch anhalten (und das schon seit ca. 7 Wochen). Die ersten Schmerzen traten letzten Sommer auf, da haben aber Physio und Akupunktur geholfen und ich hatte bis Juni keinerlei Beschwerden. Mein Arzt sagt jetzt, ich brauch Ruhe. Oder ist vielleicht doch etwas Sport besser? Was kann ich tun? Reha? Gruß Francoise

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Francoise, 
Statistiken haben gezeigt, dass es eigentlich wurscht ist, ob man Rückenschmerzen physiotherapeutisch behandeln lässt oder nicht - sie halten in beiden Fällen in etwa gleich lange an. Das was wir tun können, ist Hilfe zur Selbthilfe bieten (was zu tun ist, wenn man Schmerzen hat), die Ursachen zu finden und zu lindern (z.B. blockierte Gelenke lösen, verkürzte Muskeln dehnen etc), und zu zeigen wie man Rückenschmerzen vorbeugt. Immer verhindern lasssen sie sich trotzdem nicht. 
Im Akutfall halte dich an die Anweisungen des Physiotherapeuten (z.B. spezielle Lagerung, Wärme etc). Sobald du aber in der Lage bist, dich zu bewegen, solltest du es auch tun. Das muss nicht unbedingt Leistungssport sein, man kann auch gut mit leichter Bewegung vorbeugen. Der Mensch ist ein Lauftier, voller Muskeln, die genutzt werden wollen. Wir sind zum Herumsitzen nicht gebaut. Bewegungsarmut ist daher die Hauptursache für Rückenschmerzen.  
Falls du starke oder chronische Probleme hast, kann man über eine Reha nachdenken. Am ehesten wird sie nach OP´s genehmigt. Ich habe allerdings schon mitbekommen, das sie gerne auch abgelehnt wird mit dem Hinweis, ambulant etwas zu tun. 
gute Besserung,
Christiane

----------

